# Milking Stands: Metal or Wood?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Which do you think is better and why? Is there any benefit toward one or the other?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

The one I have is wood. Was a fun project to make, and they look nicer in my opinion after you stain them with the color you like. Not that expensive if you build it yourself, could get a bit more spendy buying one pre-made.

Metal is probably easier to keep clean..my wood one holds poo and pee stains. Also more sturdy, though more expensive but is a quick buy...no cutting wood and all that. Can also look nice with a coat of paint.

But, random probably irrelevant story....

I used to use my stand for trimming hooves, so I'd heave my big boer girls up there (kicking and screaming...til they saw the food and zoned out). Did this until I had an inncedent where someone drove up to the barn with a 4 wheeler and it freaked out this one doe.

I had carried the stand outside because it was hot in the barn, and had it set up in the shade. When this 4 wheeler pulled up, she freaked, knocked me down on my butt and took off running dragging the stand (still attached to her neck) with her. Until it broke the wood on the head latch.

So it was both good and bad. Broke my stand (still broke actually, now a feed bag holder....think exercise equipment and clothes lol) but at least it was the stand and not the goats neck!

If I had had it properly secured in the barn, where it was, it wouldn't have happened; so don't let that story scare you out of a metal one. Just thought it's a ridiculous story that should be shared lol.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I really like the metal stand I bought from Caprine Supply. The down side to wood is it absorbs liquids, so wooden stands can eventually take on a pretty nasty smell of old milk. On the plus side, wooden stands are usually cheaper or you can make one yourself. My wooden stand is also very lightweight so it's easy to take to shows and move around. Because it's lighter weight, it had to be built wider than the metal stand to prevent it from tipping over. I don't like the extra width--it makes milking difficult. But it was a great little starter stanchion for me that I still use from time to time with my does (it's not big enough for my wethers).

My metal stand is taller and narrower which makes milking more comfortable for me. It also fits much larger goats (my full-sized pack wethers can use it). It is much heavier than a wooden stand so I put wheels on the front so I can move it more easily. My stanchion folds up if I want to take it to a show. In my opinion, the biggest down side to most metal stands is the expanded metal flooring. I think it's hard on the goats' feet. I bought a cheap office floor mat, cut it down to size, and put it upside down (rubber side up) on the stand and zip tied it in place. It gives great traction and also keeps milk from splashing through onto the floor since I milk in my basement in winter.

This is my stanchion with a large adolescent wether on it. I bought this particular model because the top opens to accommodate horns--something many stanchions are not designed to do.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Lstein said:


> But, random probably irrelevant story...
> When this 4 wheeler pulled up, she freaked, knocked me down on my butt and took off running dragging the stand (still attached to her neck) with her. Until it broke the wood on the head latch.
> 
> So it was both good and bad. Broke my stand (still broke actually, now a feed bag holder....think exercise equipment and clothes lol) but at least it was the stand and not the goats neck!


That's actually a very good and relevant story. I've had a few incidences where a goat (usually a buck getting medicated) pulled over a stanchion, so I've learned to tie the stanchion to a post so it can't tip over. I've had goats tip over both types of stanchions, but since my stanchion is always in a contained area they couldn't try to run off with it. I did once move my stanchion out into the yard to clip a goat, but after reading this story I'm not sure I'd do that again unless I have a way to secure the stanchion.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Damfino said:


> This is my stanchion with a large adolescent wether on it. I bought this particular model because the top opens to accommodate horns--something many stanchions are not designed to do.
> View attachment 122779


Your goats are so beautiful, what breed are they?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank you! I breed Alpine/Nubian crosses. This particular boy is 1/2 Nubian, 1/4 Alpine, and 1/4 grade Saanen.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you nail some roofing to the deck of a wooden one it helps. Our homemade lasted a good ten or twelve years with a few repairs.

As for tipping over or breaking the head piece I've had it happen with both. The buck yanked the up the headpiece of the hardly used $700 one from Premier which sheared it clean off the base. Thank God my neighbor welded it back with much thicker beads.

One thing I don't like about the aluminum is that sunlight reflects off it fiercely. Although lighter than the steel ones, I think next time I would go with steel.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I like my wood stands... easy to build using free scraps from the woodshed lol


----------



## Greenupgoatman (Feb 9, 2017)

Wooden are better because that's what I have. Lol.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Those are really good stories. I actually have 2, one is custom made wood. One is mail ordered metal. The metal one is the one I started with, and it was a fitting stand. That is my travel milk stand now, I put it in the stock trailer when I have to take milkers with me on a trip. I don't fasten the stand to the trailer, but I do fasten the does to the trailer. The metal one is tipsier than my wooden one. 

My wooden one is incredibly solid and specially made for me by my husband. My milk collector fits under it, the floor of the stand has a slot for the milk hoses, All sizes of goat are accommodated, horns are accommodated, no buck can tip it!!!!....and I can't move it to save my life. So this is the exact opposite of Damfino's. I like having both, because I have a use for both. If I had to only pick one, it would be my custom made wooden one.

People who are metal workers can probably make a really good custom metal one. Regular people can make a good wooden one. Ready made ones are probably best in metal. I liked being able to clip a restraint on the floor of the metal one any where I needed it. I don't have that luxury with the wooden one.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I use the metal stand from valley vet. Although a little pricey, I like the side rails to train little ones, and keep mature goats from coming off the sides. They are easily removable - one each side, so if you don't want them it's not a big deal. Since I do all vaccinations, hoof trims and worming by myself, I find I can handle this, plus move the stand by myself, as it's not as heavy as wood. I will say that the brace underneath should be sturdier. I had a neighbor replace the brace underneath with a sturdier piece of metal. It acomodates my Nubians well, and the feed pan is adjustable in height. I also use it to shave, and can take it in the back of the pickup to our 4h clinics easily.


----------

